

VHDL implementation of Hack computer from “Nand to Tetris” - mirceasoaica
http://blog.rekahsoft.ca/#/posts/computer-from-scratch.html

======
sobkas
" This site requires javascript!

If you insist on not using javascript we provide a simplified website here"

here leads here:
[http://blog.rekahsoft.ca/nojs/index.html](http://blog.rekahsoft.ca/nojs/index.html)

At the time of posting this comment it was 404

~~~
a1369209993
The first thing I did was to remove the "/#" bit in the url, and it seems to
have worked fine.

Could someone change the link to [http://blog.rekahsoft.ca/posts/computer-
from-scratch.html](http://blog.rekahsoft.ca/posts/computer-from-scratch.html),
since that is a actual webpage?

~~~
rekahsoft
That's the location of the snippet to be inserted into the page. If you take a
look at the file being downloaded its not a complete HTML page, just a
snippet. Like I said I hope to remove the js requirement but it will take some
time to refactor the code. Also if you use the link you mentioned the site
navigation won't be on the page. Anyways thanks for reading.

